# Just Starting Out! Need some advice.



## Frank78 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have just started to set up my saltwater system. I am using a 60 gal. tank with a maxi jet 900 powerhead, a cheap Tetra Whisper power filter (no filter media just for added circulation), water heater and tomorrow I will have a protien skimmer. The water has been in the tank for about 4 weeks now with 2lbs of live rock and 60-70 lbs of my own made rock. I also have about 5" of sand and substrate mix on the bottom. 
I opted to make my own rock from substrate, crushed coral and sand mixed with potland cement, as I came accross a large amount of it for free from a local pet store that was closing. I also thought this would be much cheaper opposed to buying all live rock. So I guess I'm propogating my own rock and sand. I know this is a very slow way of doing it but, I don't plan to add any fish for at least a year or two.
So, I made my rock, gave it a 24 hr dose in vinegar, then I rinsed it 4-5 times and let it soak in freshwater for the last couple of months. I performed a complete water change weekly on the man made rock to ensure that there was no left over toxins that could be harmful to fish or my saltwater setup.
After this long process I introduced the man made rock to my saltwater system. (3 days ago) I have noticed that the water has changed drastically during this cycling process. My ph has went from 8.4 to 9.0. but the salinity has dropped to 24 ppt and specific gravity is at 1.018. I have also noticed that there seems to be a white slime build up on the powerhead and in the overflow of the power filter. I have no idea what this stuff is. I'm thinking it's either calcium or salt build up?
Also I am using a 36" actinic blue strip light and natural sun hits the tank for about 6 hrs per day. 
This tank is going to be a FOWLR. I plan on letting it cycle for at least a year so I can get the tank stabilized and learn as the tank matures. I am also aiming for a nice covering of coraline algae on my rocks. I'm new to this hobby and am very interested in learning how to do this properly and have fun. I have 4 other freshwater tanks at home that have been very successful for me and now I want a bit of a challenge and to see some more vibrant colours. 
I will be seeting up a SUMP once I get a bit more established. I hear this is the way to go and is more maintnance free, so to speak. 
Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so lets take one part of the puzzle.. did you test the water going into the base rock you made and then test it before you took it out? in theory when i have seen others do this they check before and after to ensure that when its cured it reads the same in and out .... that is to say if the water going in reads 8.3 then after any amount of time (a week) the reading of that same water before you take it out should read 8.3.. that said i dont think it cured long enough or in the right manner... again this is simply from the research and the few experiments i attempted all of which failed BTW.... luckily you have no stock in there at this time i would recommend trying one of the following options
take it out and re-cure it using tests and clean the tank very verry well
attempt to cure in the tank (not a good idea IMHO)
or my preferred method toss it all out clean the tank with 100% vinegar and start again....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Frank78 said:


> I opted to make my own rock from substrate, crushed coral and sand mixed with potland cement, as I came accross a large amount of it for free from a local pet store that was closing. I also thought this would be much cheaper opposed to buying all live rock. So I guess I'm propogating my own rock and sand. I know this is a very slow way of doing it but, I don't plan to add any fish for at least a year or two.
> So, I made my rock, gave it a 24 hr dose in vinegar, then I rinsed it 4-5 times and let it soak in freshwater for the last couple of months. I performed a complete water change weekly on the man made rock to ensure that there was no left over toxins that could be harmful to fish or my saltwater setup.
> After this long process I introduced the man made rock to my saltwater system. (3 days ago) I have noticed that the water has changed drastically during this cycling process. My ph has went from 8.4 to 9.0.


It sounds like you have experience in this process, or were being guided with research or another experienced hobbyist who has attempted this before. What did they say about your pH increase?


----------



## Frank78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> It sounds like you have experience in this process, or were being guided with research or another experienced hobbyist who has attempted this before. What did they say about your pH increase?


I have done alot of research on this. I thought that I'd attempt it as the substrate and sand was free. The rock looks very nice. It's hard to tell that it's man made. Like I said, it was alot of reading and experimenting. I found out why my ph was out of wack though. For some reason the white slime build up on my power head and power filter turned up to be salt build up. not sure why this happened but it easily wipped off and all seem to be back on track again. 
I have read quite a few of your posts and you seem to know alot about the hobby. I look forward to hearing any of your advice or opinions to help me learn more about this new and exciting hobby!


----------



## Frank78 (Aug 25, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> ok so lets take one part of the puzzle.. did you test the water going into the base rock you made and then test it before you took it out? in theory when i have seen others do this they check before and after to ensure that when its cured it reads the same in and out .... that is to say if the water going in reads 8.3 then after any amount of time (a week) the reading of that same water before you take it out should read 8.3.. that said i dont think it cured long enough or in the right manner... again this is simply from the research and the few experiments i attempted all of which failed BTW.... luckily you have no stock in there at this time i would recommend trying one of the following options
> take it out and re-cure it using tests and clean the tank very verry well
> attempt to cure in the tank (not a good idea IMHO)
> or my preferred method toss it all out clean the tank with 100% vinegar and start again....


I figured out what the slime build up was. Salt. For some odd reason it didn't disolve in the water. I wipped it off and all seems to be back on the right track again. Gonna give it a week and monitor it closely. Hope it works out. Thanks for the advice. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

To be extra cautious I would test both pH and alkalinity on a daily basis and record the results for the next week or so. For tracking purposes, it would be ideal to test in the morning before the lights come on.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I received the following question by PM. I attempt to avoid private conversations, because the purpose of the forum is for everyone to benefit. Great question here:

"How can I bring my ph down from 9.0 to 8.2/8.4 without affecting my salinity? I would like to do this as natural as I can without the use of chemicals. I'm cycling my tank and trying to get some nice coraline algae growth and a stable set up. There won't be any type of fish going in this tank for at least a year. I may have to introduce some snails and crabs to keep unwanted algae to a minimal."

I would strongly recommend that you do nothing to attempt to lower the pH. The factors which cause pH to increase are not permanent. This all relates to alkalinity and the presence of buffers driving the pH to an unnatural level. Time is the answer. Honestly, I am concerned that the problem has originated with this rock, because pH levels of 9.0 should never happen.

Also, it is important to point out that the salinity level and the pH level are in no way related. Changing one will not have a direct impact on the other.

​


----------



## Frank78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> I received the following question by PM. I attempt to avoid private conversations, because the purpose of the forum is for everyone to benefit. Great question here:
> 
> "How can I bring my ph down from 9.0 to 8.2/8.4 without affecting my salinity? I would like to do this as natural as I can without the use of chemicals. I'm cycling my tank and trying to get some nice coraline algae growth and a stable set up. There won't be any type of fish going in this tank for at least a year. I may have to introduce some snails and crabs to keep unwanted algae to a minimal."
> 
> ...


Well as you said, the problem seems to have actually come from the rock. I still had two rocks in my cure bin. I checked the ph level and any guess what it read? That's right 9.0 I have done some more reading and have removed all man made rock from the tank. I am going to rinse and clean the rock and then I will give it another mild acid treatment (vinegar) for up to a week. Then I will re-cure the rock in freshwater for another 2 months. I will do more frequent ph reads on the cure bin to see if the ph has dropped or not. I think the issue stems from the ccement mix or the high amount of limestone in it. Hope this works. If not I'll have to purchase my rock. 
Thanks for the advice and input on this sittuation. Great help!


----------



## Frank78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> To be extra cautious I would test both pH and alkalinity on a daily basis and record the results for the next week or so. For tracking purposes, it would be ideal to test in the morning before the lights come on.


I have taken my man made rock out for extra cure time. I've checked the ph regularly (daily) on the cure tanks for the rock and it seems to be holding steady at 7.7. That's the same as my tap water. I change the water every second day to keep it fresh. not sure what would have caused the spike in ph level in my saltwater tank. I think I may need to get some better salt for mixing and start the process all over again. Is there any specific lighting I should consider using? I have a 36" actinic blue light and I rely on the sun light during the day. Is that enough and can a specific light affect ph values? If so how long should it be turned on for and what kind of light would you reccomend?
Thanks in advance,
Frank


----------

